# Leg Bites



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok. Finally was able to get a little bitework in after a decent layoff..
My decoy's son is in town from college and wanted to take some bites, he has worked the dog before...So after a bunch of work, he says lets put her on the legs...We say ok...Did one bite, went well, so did some more and somebody taped it.

Did too much, dog was tired, even though she sucked some suit, I think it went well...She has taken legs occasionally, has a few leg bites to date, but this is the first time we tried to put her on the leg.
Yeah I know she is fat LOL..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caxbFC3H6ls


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Luna looks good and happy and nice full bite Joby, thanks for posting, of the record those hay bails are fringing huge never seen hay that big before.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

She looks nice and calm Joby .. I like the fact that she is clamping hard and pushing without much back pressure on the lead. Any reason why you guys are only letting her target the right leg? 

The sound score sounds like the script from a 70's porn movie though! LOL!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

LOL...my gf said the same thing, well ok, she said why does Jake sound like he is having sex with the dog..:-o:-o His dad told him to sound MEANER... I don't think that happened.

I was just glad she could get her fat ass up on the bales Harry..LOL...
The first time up, we were not filming but it was pretty good, to me anyway, she took a bite much higher and worked alot harder, but no filming...she is a lot calmer now, maybe too calm sometimes, might have to have someone dig deeper in the dog, to see whats in there...

Geoff, we did do a couple on the left leg after those few, guy with video camera left, she was pretty pooped by then anyhow, we did a lot prior to that, or maybe she was just getting bored....Started pulling some, she needed more "stimulation" from Jake, I think, not the kind it sounds like he wanted to give her either...LOL. Next time will do the left first..

She got through the suit a couple times, Jake was not to happy, but hey he is a kid..so who cares right?? LOL
.
I hope we can get together soon again, and continue on a little bit with it, I thought it was nice that she did not try to come up, since that is were she always has been...


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> The sound score sounds like the script from a 70's porn movie though! LOL!


Indeed :lol:

Nice grips!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Joby she looks good to me. Liked when you sent her up on the hay bales and those are some serious bales of hay lol. Didn't appear fat to me. Nice and healthy for the colder weather maybe.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

nice job joby


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brian Anderson said:


> Joby she looks good to me. Liked when you sent her up on the hay bales and those are some serious bales of hay lol. Didn't appear fat to me. Nice and healthy for the colder weather maybe.


Thats what I told everyone... out of shape for the winter, just like her daddy..I'm pretty lazy, the dog pays for it...
She looks good from the side, but from the top she looks big...









Thanks, hope to get to training later this week with the cops...


----------



## Danny Craig (Dec 19, 2010)

Quality gripping behavior. Nice.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Joby just 2 honest questions above the belt, first is do you have access to any decoys that know how to apply real pressure without injuring the dog, second, what was done in your initial assesment that led you to believe she is a breeding quality female?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> Joby just 2 honest questions above the belt, first is do you have access to any decoys that know how to apply real pressure without injuring the dog?


Drew, since we are playing above the belt, no problem.

This is a college kid that likes to take bites, not a real agititator/decoy..
The other guy I have been working with is a SCH, guy. No *real* pressure there, although he does test her some and he is a freaking giant 6'4 270.

A kid sounding like he is having sex with the dog is obviously not pressure, I can agree, this was fun outing, nothing serious. Certainly not meant to prove anything.

What you mean by without injuring the dog?, I am unclear of the question, does it appear that anyone has injured the dog?



Drew Peirce said:


> second, what was done in your initial assesment that led you to believe she is a breeding quality female?


My first inclination that the dog "might" be of breeding quality was your pushy way of trying to purchase her, yourself, at 9 months of age, and telling me you would breed her. 

If those are not good enough answers for you, I will answer both questions to your satisfaction if...

If you would care to give maybe 4-5 examples of what you consider real pressure, and post video of your female dogs working under them, so that me and my decoys can watch them, and work on doing the same type of things to help assess the dog's character.

If you cannot post videos, please still do describe examples of real pressure for me, 4-5 things that I should be working on, that may be more telling of the dog, and I will still try to work on it..but will be very disappointed in your lack of visual examples for us to follow...and will obviously be far less like to engage you in conversations about my dog, given our past interactions on the net...

I post videos to share, not to prove anything. I am not good enough of a trainer to try to prove anything, but do look forward to learning, and maybe you can show some good examples to work towards...

And to answer your next, unasked question, yes I will be attempting to breed the dog again, regardless of your opinion of her. 

Your opinion does not matter much to me, or ANYONE that I know.

IF I CAN do something that may impress you, I would consider that a HUGE accomplishment. Although, I feel no immediate need to earn your respect, personally.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

you could have answered both questions in a single sentence and left out all the rhetoric but I know thats just you........whatever

honestly dude the only reason I ever aknowleged your existence on this planet was because of that dog, it's nice to know I no longer have to


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Joby you are quite a funny guy . the dog looks good, the pushing style,not that much movement from the decoy without chewing and the fact that even though she is tired she is still breathing through her nose.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: 
second, what was done in your initial assesment that led you to believe she is a breeding quality female?

Drew. Really ? The fact that she works in spite of her owner is enough. HA HA


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote:
> second, what was done in your initial assesment that led you to believe she is a breeding quality female?
> 
> Drew. Really ? The fact that she works in spite of her owner is enough. HA HA


yeah that too..


----------



## Hans Akerbakk (Jul 1, 2008)

When I linked to the video it some how went behind the Dog forum page.
All I heard was this moaning and no video, panic I turned the volume down escaped.
I was thinking, I knew Joby was a f*&^%ng joker sorry if your ears went red.
Linked back nice bite volume was off.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I like her Joby, real nice dog. I appreciate that you're willing to juke around a bit with her work and see what she's able to do.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Or basically by focusing on nothing, nothing happens.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Really nice grips on her, Joby.

Thanks for sharing and best of luck with her.


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Looking good joby! I've got to get back out to the farm, don't think I'll ever come across such a fun place to work dogs. I've tried calling you and emailed ya once let me know if you'd still like to get together. Talk to ya soon.


----------



## jorge herrera (Feb 21, 2009)

Love that full grip. Very nice. Thanks for sharing!


----------

